# C5 vs. 2005 GTO?



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

0-60? 1/4 mile? Who would win?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

depends on transmission, driver, available traction. All things being equal, the GTO would probably barely edge the C5 out. BUT, if you compare the C5 Z06 to a GTO, the goat will go home wimpering.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

There are several powtrain options for the C5. These comparisons are based on two assumptions, bone stock cars in cluding tires and equal drivers.

1) C5 prior to 2001 without the LS6 intake. IMO would lose with any transmission/gear combo offered. The 6m with 3.42 would be close. I've seen 13.3 at the track for these.

2) C5 2001-2004 
A) auto with 2.73 gears would lose. 13.5-13.4 in the 1/4
B) auto with 3.15 gears would be within 2 tenths. 13.3- 13.1 in the 1/4
C) 6m with 3.42 gears would be a drivers race. 13.0- 13.1 in the 1/4

I'm basing this off of what I have watched at the dragstrip, and what I have run with my GTO. I'm figuring 13.0 for the GTO, even though I had a 12.895, and a couple others have gotten into the 12's stock. I don't think 12's stock for the GTO are an all the time occurance on a stock car, although 13.0x is fairly easy to achieve. Ditto for the C5, Some guys have gotten 12's, but the majority are stuck at low 13's unless they modify it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

That is a drivers race. But I personally have taken one of my fellow employees every time. I would say we have raced 15 to 20 times and he has never beaten me. As a matter of fact I am the sole reason he is modding his car. :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

what burrito also has to remember is that the GTO has 400hp, the vette has 350. That 50hp difference is enough to compensate for the added weight of the goat, but the vette dont have the weight transfer/wheelhop problem the gto does.

I dunno, it might be a good race to watch!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMO

The vette in the 0-60, because of the weight advantage.

The GTO in the 1/4, here is a video of 3 races from one of our Fl members against a C5.


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

Good job with the video!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

that vette got OWNED !!!


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

Based on what I have seen at the drag strip the 6.0 GTO is a little quicker than a C5 Vette.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

although, all an auto vette owner has to do to be with, or even beat a manual 05-06 GTO is add a converter. One simple mod.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

And then the GTO owner has to add 1 simple mod, a blower LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

lets keep the mods under 1,000. NOW, what would the manual GTO owner add? nitrous? he would spin too bad and still lose.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I knew you were gonna bring up the price .
I dunno how fast the vette would be when adding a converter? So I dont know, maybe add nos and good set of tires for 1k??? I think that might be over 1k though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

a converter typically drops .5 from your quarter time. Anything after a 3200 stall _CAN_ drop a full second.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

damn thats pretty quick. But it the same sense the guy that bought the vette is already over by what 20k from the GTO price. its all reletive I guess.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

djray77 said:


> damn thats pretty quick. But it the same sense the guy that bought the vette is already over by what 20k from the GTO price.


If we are talking new they yead that is a good point. But that would be a unfair comparison. 

If we are talking about used c5's. a good one is about the same price as a GTO. 


But we have back seats :rofl:


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Gotta love the back seats, My kids child seat fits perfect back there with tons of room lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

what kids? kids add weight, I have no kids!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah they do but I think of it as added traction


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

great, so you pull a 1.5 short and still run 14's. lol


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

lol, added traction for the snow that is, not the track .
Man I hate driving my goat in this crappy weather but I have no choice right now.


----------



## Randy_LS2_GTO (Apr 3, 2009)

My auto C5 with only a Bassani catback is faster from 0-100mph than my LS2 auto goat ( C5 in 11.0sec, goat in 11.5sec), 0-60 the goat is faster btw Never took them to the track. Do you guys think the Vette will be faster on the 1/4 mile?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Randy_LS2_GTO said:


> My auto C5 with only a Bassani catback is faster from 0-100mph than my LS2 auto goat ( C5 in 11.0sec, goat in 11.5sec), 0-60 the goat is faster btw Never took them to the track. Do you guys think the Vette will be faster on the 1/4 mile?


I think a stock GTO versus a modded C5 will end up with the C5 out in front at the end of the 1/4 mile.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Stock for Stock it is a drivers race. C5 may be tad faster at best.


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

djray77 said:


> lol, added traction for the snow that is, not the track .
> Man I hate driving my goat in this crappy weather but I have no choice right now.


I hated the weather so much up there it's terrible, so I moved to Florida.... but I still garage and baby the gto. Originally from Rochester Hills if you know where that is?


----------

